

Ask HN: is the Google homepage written in ASP.NET? - acosmism

I viewed source on google.com for shits, and noticed a bunch of &#x27;jsaction&#x27; attributes. It eventually got me to search for it and find the answer via google; so I just discovered jsaction is an obscure .NET route handler library. I then, through being distracted, also came across &#x27;jstag&#x27; which seems to be an analytics beacon library for tracking. whats the deal?
======
officialjunk
I haven't used .NET or JsAction, but looking at the documentation
([http://jsaction.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=AllFeatures&refe...](http://jsaction.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=AllFeatures&referringTitle=Documentation))
it does not look like google is using it. JsAction generates jQuery, which is
not to be found on google. Plus the syntax is different. Also, the variable
jsaction is pretty generic sounding to me, for "javascript action."

------
pavlov
"jsaction" and "jstag" are very generic names. The "js" prefix probably just
indicates that these attributes are accessed in JavaScript.

